# Partner visa/de facto



## irie89 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all,

My boyfriend and i thinking to apply for partner visa soon.
He already has PR(recently granted) and i have a graduated visa which valid until end of January 2014. 
Actually,i planned to apply with the independent skilled visa, but i could not make the IELTS score..
Anyway...

We genuinely start living together since September 2011 till now.
We did not rent the apartment but living in the share room.
We opened our joint bank account in July 2012, also we have all letter from ATO, superannuation company, car insurance company and so on.
We can provide the some more evidences with photos, tickets for movie, concerts, flight and accommodation detail for holiday. 
Moreover for the statutory declarations,we have few friends and my family relatives can do for us.

My question is, 
To get the permanent visa, should i firstly apply for the subclass820?
These day, how long does it take to get permanent visa, subclass801? anyone recently apply the partner visa? 
Someone said, we need to get certificate of defacto from registry of birth death, marriage. Is it compulsory? 

Thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

irie89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My boyfriend and i thinking to apply for partner visa soon.
> He already has PR(recently granted) and i have a graduated visa which valid until end of January 2014.
> ...


You need to be able to demonstrate that you've been living together at the same address for 12 months. From what you've said you've been doing that (almost two years, actually) but can you provide evidence for that without a lease? That depends - do you have letters addressed to each of you that came to that address for each month of the last twelve months (or longer)? You need to be able to prove you both lived there, and stat decs by themselves are not usually enough for that.

If you can't demonstrate you've both lived there together you can do what you asked about and register your defacto relationship with births, deaths and marriages. This waives the requirement to have lived together for 12 months, but you'll still want to prove you've lived together for as long as you have evidence for - at least a few months.

The rest of your evidence actually sounds good - you're looking to prove you have shared finances, so also consider providing bank statements that show you paid one household bill while he paid another, etc.

I'm not sure what ATO is, but if the car insurance has you both listed as drivers, and the super has you listed as beneficiary, that's good evidence.

To answer your questions:

1) Yes. The form is the same for the 820/801, but you won't qualify to go straight to the 801 (permanent). You'll have to start with the 820 (temporary).

2) Onshore, you are looking at about 15 months processing time right now. BUT the good news is that if you apply before your graduate visa expires, once it expires, you'll be put on a Bridging Visa A. You don't have to apply for it - it happens automatically. The Bridging Visa A comes with full work rights, too. So during those 15 months you're waiting, you'll be able to work.

3) I already answered above. It's not necessary if you can prove you've lived together 12+ months - if you can't prove that, you should strongly consider registering.


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

irie89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My boyfriend and i thinking to apply for partner visa soon.
> He already has PR(recently granted) and i have a graduated visa which valid until end of January 2014.
> ...


Hi there,
Initially you will apply a joint application for 820/801.you will only pay one fee for both visas. You will get 820 temporary visa first which takes upto 1 year. Then after 2 yr of applying visa they will ask you to give further evidences/ documents to process 801 permanent visa which could take 3-5 Months after applying. This process time is for nowadays. I don't know how long will be the timeframe when you will apply for your visa. So the whole process to get permanent visa is y up to 2.5 yrs.

I applied mine in march 2011 I am on 820 at the moment and waiting for 801 which hopefully I will get soon.

Certificates of defecto is not compulsory for 
partner visa.

Good luck with yr application.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah, thanks mel - forgot to address that part. 

Yes, you'll qualify to apply for PR two years after you apply for the 820. It is not a fast process.


----------



## irie89 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind information.
For the extra evidences, what i meant is
We can provides some letters which has same address from government-Australia Tax office(notice of tax statements), letter from university, and so on. 
*for car insurance and superannuation, not both name are listed. but still has same address on the letter..

anyway thank you very much!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That's good, then!


----------



## irie89 (Aug 15, 2013)

mel2012 said:


> Hi there,
> Initially you will apply a joint application for 820/801.you will only pay one fee for both visas. You will get 820 temporary visa first which takes upto 1 year. Then after 2 yr of applying visa they will ask you to give further evidences/ documents to process 801 permanent visa which could take 3-5 Months after applying. This process time is for nowadays. I don't know how long will be the timeframe when you will apply for your visa. So the whole process to get permanent visa is y up to 2.5 yrs.
> 
> I applied mine in march 2011 I am on 820 at the moment and waiting for 801 which hopefully I will get soon.
> ...


Thank you for your info.
It really takes time..... That's a reason that im still can not decide to apply it..
Good luck to you!!


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

irie89 said:


> Thank you for your info.
> It really takes time..... That's a reason that im still can not decide to apply it..
> Good luck to you!!


Give it a try. You will be fine ..


----------

